# Just back from Prague



## Linda74 (May 25, 2007)

Although not a timeshare trade, we are just back from Prague.  We took our children and their spouses.  It was wonderful.  Prague is more beautiful in person than in photos.  We rented a large apartment in Central Prague which was just like having a timeshare!!  We hired a personal guide for the first two days....one to do a 7 hour walking tour of Prague, and the second day to pick us up in a van with a driver to drive to the Unesco city of Cesky Krumlov.  She was so knowledgeable and really made the trip for us.  She is the guide Sarka Kacabova that Rick Steeves recommends.  This was my 15th trip to Europe and I must say the Czech Republic blew me away.  Food and drink were incredibly reasonable.  The sites are amazing.  So, if anyone is planning a trip, just email me as I have lots of information and can't wait to return.


----------



## PStreet1 (May 25, 2007)

We, too, have just gotten back from Prague--wonderful place to visit.


----------



## Keitht (May 25, 2007)

Were you in Prague over a weekend?  It has started to develop something of a reputation for Hen & Stag weekends i.e. loads of young drunks, unfortunately mainly from the UK.  
Did you have any problems like that?


----------



## Linda74 (May 25, 2007)

Yes, we were there over the past weekend.  We noticed a few groups of men partying it up in one pub and walking along Wencelas Square, but they never bothered us and it was much calmer in regards to the Stag and Hen party scene we had anticipated.  What revelry we witnessed, surely did not take away from our impression.  The plus was that the partyers were not out and about or in line for sightseeing.


----------



## Keitht (May 25, 2007)

Thanks Linda,

Prague is somewhere we have long wanted to visit but were concerned about the reported problems at weekends.  It would seem that, as usual, the problems have been over stated.


----------



## Carolinian (May 25, 2007)

Prague is a wonderful city.  Now is the time to go while they still use the Czech crown.  Once the euro comes in, prices will go up.  But that is true of eastern Europe in general.


----------



## PStreet1 (May 25, 2007)

We chatted with some revelers at the airport as we were leaving--very tame by that time--but we didn't see any great evidence of them in the city.


----------



## Kildahl (May 28, 2007)

*Praha*

Was there in the summer of 1970. Fewer amenities, more charm.


----------



## JimG (May 30, 2007)

Keitht said:


> Thanks Linda,
> 
> Prague is somewhere we have long wanted to visit but were concerned about the reported problems at weekends.  It would seem that, as usual, the problems have been over stated.




Keith,

we visited  couple of years ago at whitsun and didn't encounter any problems, as the other posters have said it's a pretty remarkable place.

I think you'll find that the real heavy dos' are now going to Riga and Budapest where the "atractions" are cheap and readily available.

Jim


----------



## MaryH (Jun 4, 2007)

I lived and worked in Prague for 6 years and have visit friends back there a couple of years ago.  It is a beautiful city and a great place to visit.  The beer have gone up in price but still very reasonable for good beer.


----------



## Linda74 (Jun 4, 2007)

We still paid less than $1.50 for a half liter of great Pilsner beer...certainly a bargain by American standards......


----------



## MaryH (Jun 11, 2007)

Linda74 said:


> We still paid less than $1.50 for a half liter of great Pilsner beer...certainly a bargain by American standards......



Back 10 years ago, a pub near the office in a good neighbourhood had half litre beer for US$0.50..  Still a bargin but triple the price in 10 years lol.


----------



## Rmelnyk (Jun 12, 2007)

*Prague*

Linda, what sight did you use for apartments?
Roman


----------



## Linda74 (Jun 13, 2007)

We used www.escapetoprague.com


----------



## sheilas (May 20, 2008)

Has anyone taken a cruise that stops in Prague and would you recommend it?


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 20, 2008)

Linda74 said:


> Yes, we were there over the past weekend.  We noticed a few groups of men partying it up in one pub and walking along Wencelas Square, but they never bothered us and it was much calmer in regards to the Stag and Hen party scene we had anticipated.  What revelry we witnessed, surely did not take away from our impression.  The plus was that the partyers were not out and about or in line for sightseeing.



If you were the weekend prior, it was probably a group from Bowling Green State University Executive MBA program.  It wouldn't have been my DH, but he said they had some partyers. Part of the class is a 10 day trip to Europe. They were in Prague and Marsaille. 

DH noticed it really emptied out after the weekend.


----------



## Linda74 (May 20, 2008)

I am just back from a cruise on the Mediterranean (and see my Prague post from last year has been resurrected).  Cruises generally give you 8 or so hours in a port.  Since Prague is far from water, unless this is a river cruise, you would not have enough time there.  I think you would need 2 to 3 days minimum.  We had 7 and still left without seeing places we wanted to see.


----------



## sheilas (May 21, 2008)

*River Cruise*

I was thinking of a river cruise with maybe days added on in Prague.. Has anyone taken this river cruise?


----------

